
Roman Ways as Subway Lines (credits to https://sashat.me/) - fibo
https://www.frizzifrizzi.it/2017/06/07/le-strade-dellantica-roma-fossero-le-linee-metropolitana/
======
afarrell
That looks really cool.

Please add ferries. How did the grain dole get from Carthage?

